# Framework für selbsterstellte Formular und Seiten gesucht



## Guest (31. Okt 2008)

Ich suche ein Framework, welches mir ermöglicht anhand selbst erstellter Felder Formulare und Seiten zu genereren. Da ich noch nicht einmal weis unter was ich Nachschlagen könnte, ist googeln irgendwie zwecklos. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## maki (31. Okt 2008)

Felder und Formular... 

Swing?
AWT?
SWT?
HTML?
XML?
...


----------



## Guest (1. Nov 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Felder und Formular...
> 
> Swing?
> AWT?
> ...



Wahrscheinlich habe ich ich mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit (Framework) ähnlich wie man es von CRM - Systemen her kennt, dass der Endanwender (in diesem Fall Administrator) eigene Felder zu z.B. Maskenfelder erstellt. Diese werden in einer Datenbank abgelegt oder von mir aus auch in einem XML - File und hieraus werden dann Formular für Eingabe gerendert und z.B. auf einer anderen Seite in einem Template ausgegeben. Also mit anderen Worten eine flexible Eingabe und Ausgabemethode für selbst (im Sinne des Benutzers, nicht des Programmierers) Formulare erstellen kann.


----------



## ps (9. Nov 2008)

Klingt nach Access fürs Web =)
Mir ist keine fertige Lösung bekannt - ich stelle mir das jetzt aber nicht so kompliziert vor selbst zu schreiben...


----------

